# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  I ti možeš postati Rodina savjetnica za dojenje!

## apricot

Pozivamo vas da se prijavite za novu generaciju edukacije za Rodinu savjetnicu za dojenje.

Očekivano trajanje edukacije: od početka 2012. godine do travnja/svibnja 2013. godine (okvirno).

Kriteriji i očekivane osobine polaznica su:
1. članstvo u udruzi Roda
2. vlastito iskustvo dojenja u trajanju od najmanje 9 mjeseci od čega je poželjno 6 mjeseci isključivog dojenja 
3. do sada pokazan interes ili aktivno sudjelovanje u Rodinim aktivnostima vezanim uz dojenje
4. komuniciranje s uvažavanjem sugovornica, uvažavanje drugih ljudi i drugačijih svjetonazora, pristojnost
5. stalan pristup mailu i forumu
6. dobro znanje engleskog jezika


U grupu primamo 10-ak polaznica.


Teme koje će se obrađivati na edukaciji će biti:

1. fiziologija dojenja
2. problemi u dojenju i rješenja
3. kako učinkovito pružiti podršku i pomoć majkama i obiteljima oko dojenja
4. dodatne teme iz područja prirodnog poroda, zaštite dojenja i feminizma, kroz prizmu dojenja


Polaznice su obavezne odslušati predavanje o Monitoringu kršenja pravilnika o reklamiranju mliječnih formula i sudjelovati u komunikacijskim radionicama za rad na SOS telefonu koje se održavaju u Zagrebu. Sredstva za putovanje i smještaj na radionice i ispite u ovom trenutku nisu osigurana te ih snose polaznice.

Sve Rodine savjetnice za dojenje dužne su poštivati Etički kodeks savjetnica, isto su obavezne i sve polaznice edukacije (http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=113&Show=2901).

Voditeljice ove generacije bit će Adaleta Perković i Lidija Marija Tumir.
Edukacija se odvija putem internetskog foruma, polaznice rješavaju zadatke u zadanom roku, odgovaraju na dodatna pitanja, obrađuju različitu preporučenu literaturu i sudjeluju u diskusiji na internetskom forumu.

Važan uvjet je i redovitost predavanja zadaća, stoga se od polaznica očekuje i visok stupanj odgovornosti. Zbog dinamike edukacije ponovljena kašnjenja ne možemo tolerirati i u tom slučaju polaznica gubi pravo na daljnu edukaciju.

Nakon završene teorijske edukacije i komunikacijskih radionica polaznice prolaze usmeni ispit. Ukoliko uspješno polože ispit, stječu naziv Rodinih savjetnica za dojenje. 
Od polaznica edukacije za dojenje očekuje se da nakon završetka edukacije i polaganja ispita – savjetuju na SOS telefonu. Zato molimo da se u edukaciju ne prijavljujete ako niste sigurne da ovaj uvjet možete ispuniti. Savjetovanje na SOS telefonu podrazumijeva telefonski angažman od ukupno 30 sati tjedno (poslijepodne i vikend) svakih 5 do 7 tjedana.

Poslovi (obaveze) savjetnice uključuju:
- savjetovanje na rodinom SOS telefonu za dojenje
- savjetovanje korisnica na Rodinom forumu
- držanje Malih škola dojenja

Dodatno, savjetnice mogu:
- odgovarati mailom na pitanja koja pristižu
- sudjelovati u izradi rodinih materijala o dojenju, tekstova na Portalu
- držati predavanja o dojenju na Rodinim i drugim događanjima
- držati Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju (uz dodatne komunikacijske radionice) 
- savjetovati uživo u Rodinu savjetovalištu za dojenje u Rodinu gnijezdu
- sudjelovati u radu tima za monitoring Pravilnika o marketingu mliječnih formula 
- stalno nadograđivati svoja znanja i vještine
- ostalo.

Edukacija je zahtjevna, ozbiljna i svakodnevna. Takav je i kasniji angažman u ovome projektu.

Prijave ćemo prikupljati od danas do 15.12. 2011. Komisija se sastoji od četiri savjetnice za dojenje: Ivana Zanze, Lidija Marija Tumir, Emina Anđelković i Adaleta Perković. Kod izbora polaznica edukacije uzet ćemo u obzir: regionalnu zastupljenost polaznica (zbog planiranja rada na telefonu i malim školama) te dosadašnji angažman na Forumu i u aktivnostima dojenja.

Uz prijavu kandidatkinje potrebno je priložiti kratki životopis i motivacijsko pismo s opisom dosadašnjeg iskustva u dojenju i eventualnih aktivnosti na području savjetovanja u dojenju.

Vašu prijavu možete slati na e-mail: adaleta.perkovic@gmail.com.

----------


## apricot

Eto, drage naše... dobro nam došle!

----------


## lidać2

imam staz dojenja sa starijom 2.5god ,malu jos uvjek dojim ima 18mj...
cak bi se i voljela prijaviti...jos bi i vise naucila...no engleski mi nije jaca strana...    :Sad:

----------


## laumi

eto mi prilike da ispravim činjenicu da se iz čiste inercije još nisam učlanila u Rodu  :Smile: 
jako sam zainteresirana za ovu edukaciju

----------


## kahna

:Very Happy:  laumi

----------


## tina55

i ja sam zainteresirana, znači nismo odmah diskvalificirane, ako nismo članice?  :Smile: 
zanima me koliko će biti radionica uz ispit, tj. koliko puta se treba doći u ZG, pošto vidim da se neke stvari odrađuju i preko foruma?

----------


## apricot

pa, da bi pristupila edukaciji, morat ćeš se učlaniti  :Smile: 

većina edukacije se događa putem interneta: postavljaju se pitanja, šalju odgovori, pišu komentari...
jedino na što se mora doći u zagreb su komunikacijske radionice koje će se dešavati u jednom ili dva vikenda tijekom trajanja edukacije.
i izlazak na ispit, kada se prođu sve zadaće.

lidać2, znanje engleskog jezika je neophodno, budući da je literatura najčešće na engleskom, a dešava se i da nas zovu žene sa drugih govornih područja, pa je jezik sporazumijevanja - opet engleski. (ne mislim pritom na žene iz regije, nego nas stvarno zovu odasvud).

----------


## laumi

> znanje engleskog jezika je neophodno, budući da je literatura najčešće na engleskom, a dešava se i da nas zovu žene sa drugih govornih područja, pa je jezik sporazumijevanja - opet engleski. (ne mislim pritom na žene iz regije, nego nas *stvarno zovu odasvud*).


ovo nisam znala. tim više  :Klap:  za SOS telefon.

----------


## puntica

laumi, očekujemo pristupnicu, ha?  :Grin: 

baš mi je drago što ima toliko zainteresiranih  :Very Happy:

----------


## laumi

pristupnica ispunjena, navratit ću jedan dan ovaj tjedan u Gnijezdo  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> pristupnica ispunjena, navratit ću jedan dan ovaj tjedan u Gnijezdo


 :Very Happy: 
možeš odmah zamoliti cure da ti daju onaj magnetić koji si davno osvojila na rodinom fejsu a koji ti nisam nikad dostavila  :Embarassed:

----------


## laumi

jel tamo svaki dan ima nekog od 8 do 16 h?

----------


## ivarica

bolje je provjeriti prije dolaska
a sto se tice magneta.... bojim se da je mjesec dana prekasno, nisam sigruna imamo li ih vise

----------


## tina55

> pa, da bi pristupila edukaciji, morat ćeš se učlaniti


to se podrazumijeva, no mislila sam da je potreban u staž u članstvu  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Dojim godinama kako se kaže i čini mi se zanimljivim ta dodatna edukacija. Zanima me kako se organizirati za to savjetovanje. Pitanje je čisto praktične naravi. Za vrijeme dežurstva na telefonu što se očekuje od savjetnice, je li moguće savjetovati uz djecu kod kuće ili ne? Ono koliko vremena se provede aktivno na telefonu i kako to rade savjetnice? Od kuće uz djecu ili su im djeca tad u vrtiću, školi, kod bake, s mužem u šetnji?

----------


## apricot

casa, SOS telefon nije neka ustanova.
to je samo telefon koji savjetnice imaju sa sobom u svojem normalnom životu.
posao je jako odgovoran i zato se svaka od nas mora organizirati onako kako misli da bi najbolje mogla taj posao raditi.
ako djeca ne dopuštaju neometan razgovor, onda se trebaš moći izdvojiti u drugu prostoriju, na hodnik, dvorište, kupaonicu... gdje bi već imala mir i koncentraciju.

svaka savjetnica savjetuje, otprilike, svaki 5. do 7. tjedan
dežurstvo traje 6 dana.
prva smjena radi svaki radni dan od 15 do 17 i subotu od 9 do 21, a druga smjena započinje nedjeljom od 9 do 21 i onda radne dane od 17 do 21.
blagdane dijelimo po dogovoru, ili napola ili već nekako.
znači, ako sam ja dežurna ovaj tjedan, sljedeće dežurstvo me "zapada" za 5 do 7 tjedana.
može se.

pitaš što se očekuje?
pa, da budeš maksimalno koncentrirana, da aktivno slušaš majku, da potpitanjima iščeprkaš i ono što nije rečeno, a čini ti se da postoji problem...
da prepoznaš problem i pokušaš ga riješiti...
da sa druge strane majka bude sigurna da je primila informaciju i da zna što će s njom...
da ne poklopi slušalicu s ogromnim upitnikom iznad glave...
da se ne ustručava ponovo nazvati sa istim problemom...
da joj bude lakše...

ovako na hrpi izgleda teško, ali zato edukacija i traje tako dugo.
sve koje prođu edukaciju i polože ispit - spremne su.
ne treba nikoga biti strah jer, ako polaznica edukacije nije spremna/zrela... neće dobiti telefon u ruke.
komisija na ispitu je sastavljena od 3 do 6 starih savjetnica sa jako visokim kriterijima.
zato treba zapeti!

----------


## tina55

koliko dugo traje edukacija?

----------


## apricot

oš se tuć`?

sve lijepo piše gore u oglasu.
dapače, u prvoj rečenici!

još jedna od odlika budućih savjetnica je usredotočenost  :Razz:

----------


## tina55

> oš se tuć`?
> 
> sve lijepo piše gore u oglasu.
> dapače, u prvoj rečenici!
> 
> još jedna od odlika budućih savjetnica je usredotočenost


 :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

ajde, ajde... pripisat ćemo to velikom uzbuđenju  :Love:

----------


## casa

Hvala na odgovoru i u međuvremenu sam pročitala i iskustva savjetnica na portalu i ja odustajem, barem ove godine. Jednostavno iako je to tek svaki 5. tjedan, mm radi takav posao da sam često sama s djecom cijele dane i ne može mijenjati raspored, a ja uistinu ne razumijem to savjetovanje s djecom. Moji su još mali i stvarno ne mogu ni s bratom na telefon provjeritit je li što jeo a kamoli savjetovati nekoga. Možda sam nesposobna ili preozbiljna ali nekako mi se čini da sa svoja tri malca ne bih bila u stanju ono baš usredotočeno slušati, a da ne bi bilo fer prema nekoj mami ili tati odgovarati po šabloni. Možda za koju godinu kad moji malo porastu ili ako uvedete noćna dežurstva. Pozdrav svima koji se upuste u tu avanturu

----------


## Rivendell

Pa ja sam jednom zvala SOS i kod savjetnice koja se javila se čulo dijete u pozadini, ali nije smetali ni meni ni njoj...

----------


## tina55

> Pa ja sam jednom zvala SOS i kod savjetnice koja se javila se čulo dijete u pozadini, ali nije smetali ni meni ni njoj...


tako je bilo i kad sam ja zvala SOS, nije mi smetalo, već mi je bilo simpatično  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Hvala na odgovoru i u međuvremenu sam pročitala i iskustva savjetnica na portalu i ja odustajem, barem ove godine. Jednostavno iako je to tek svaki 5. tjedan, mm radi takav posao da sam često sama s djecom cijele dane i ne može mijenjati raspored, a ja uistinu ne razumijem to savjetovanje s djecom. Moji su još mali i stvarno ne mogu ni s bratom na telefon provjeritit je li što jeo a kamoli savjetovati nekoga. Možda sam nesposobna ili preozbiljna ali nekako mi se čini da sa svoja tri malca ne bih bila u stanju ono baš usredotočeno slušati, a da ne bi bilo fer prema nekoj mami ili tati odgovarati po šabloni. Možda za koju godinu kad moji malo porastu ili ako uvedete noćna dežurstva. Pozdrav svima koji se upuste u tu avanturu


za skoro 2 godine, koliko treba da prođeš edukaciju i položiš ispit, ni djeca više neće biti tako mala  :Grin:

----------


## oka

Meni pak engleski nije savšen i premalo ga koristim tako da ispadam iz igre  :Sad: . Jedino dok usavršim jezik  :Smile: 

Ali moram komentirati ovo od apricot :



> 1.da sa druge strane majka bude sigurna da je primila informaciju i da zna što će s njom...
> 2.da ne poklopi slušalicu s ogromnim upitnikom iznad glave...
> 3. da se ne ustručava ponovo nazvati sa istim problemom...
> 4. da joj bude lakše...


Dok sam prije pet godina zvala SOS telefon nisam sudjelovala niti čitala forum niti sam znala koje info
trebam dati savjetnicama, broj mokrih pelena, ništa...ne sjećam se završetka razgovora,
ali znam da sam imala ogroman upitnik iznad glave i nisam ponovno zvala jer je razgovor bio završen i 
nitko me recimo nije savjetovao da skupim info. i nazovem ponovno. 
I nije mi bilo lakše nego mi je bilo i dalje koma.

Ne bih ovo pisala, ali apricotine riječi su me baš podsjetile na vlastite osjećaje.
Dok mi je s druge strane forum puuuno pomogao jer iako nisam postavljala pitanja,
tražila sam odgovore u već otvorenim temama, u svemu sam našla odgovore i eventualne probleme. 
To je moje osobno iskustvo.

----------


## apricot

oka, žao mi je pročitati ovako nešto  :Sad: 
moguće je da jedna od nas taj dan nije dobro obavila svoj posao (i vjerujem kako se sada sve pitamo "jesam li baš ja bila ta")

ali je moguće da si bila i preplašena, da niste rezimirale odgovor, da ti je dijete bilo u blizini, da nisi bila koncentrirana, da savjetnica nije bila koncentrirana...
događa se.
i zato je dobro nazvati ponovo, ponekad čak i drugu savjetnicu jer se zna dogoditi da sa nekim ne "klikneš" kao osoba...
jer, ne vjerujem da je ijedna od nas dala pogrešan savjet, ali je moguće da ti nije "sjeo"...

----------


## oka

Ma naravno, nisam bila rastresena nego sam bila cijela van sebe!
Sve to ja znam, ali nisam zvala ponovno jer mi je bilo neugodno, da mi je bar savjetnica rekla skupi info i samo nazovi.
Smiri se i nazovi ponovno, puno bi mi pomoglo da se ponovno javim.  
Hvala Bogu pomogla mi je sestrična koja je dojila i uvjeravala me
da nek samo bude na cici stalno, naime imala sam strah od premalo mlijeka kod prvog velikog skoka i jedne ogromne cicoljupke.

Ništa ja ne zamjeram, ali jednostavno je tako ispalo.

----------


## zhabica

> mm radi takav posao da sam često sama s djecom cijele dane i ne može mijenjati raspored, a ja uistinu ne razumijem to savjetovanje s djecom. Moji su još mali i stvarno ne mogu ni s bratom na telefon provjeritit je li što jeo a kamoli savjetovati nekoga.


nisam rodina savjetnica, al sam savjetnica za dojenje, savjetovanje je slično organizirano ko i rodino ali nemamo smjene, stalno možemo očekivati poziv, i u prosjeku dobijem barem jednom tjedno poziv, komentirala bi samo ovaj dio koji si navela, možda te mogu ohrabrit malo svojim iskustvom. 

kod mene je slična situacija, mm puno radi i sama sam često sa dvoje male djece, i mame me zovu u svakakve ure, svaki put im naglasim da je to u redu i da me mogu zvat i slati mi smsove kad god imaju za to potrebu, dogodi se da se ne mogu nekad odmah javit pa nazovem propušteni poziv (ne znam jel to moguće kod Rodinih savjetnica) zna se dogodit i da ne mogu pričat zbog djece pa se ispričam i nazovem vrlo brzo kad se situacija smiri, nisam nikad do sad imala neugodno iskustvo da je nekoj mami to bio problem, dapače samo sam imala osećaj da se još bolje razumijemo, pa ljudi smo, ne roboti. 

u svakom slučaju mislim da se u ovako nešto treba upustit netko tko zaista ima u sebi osjećaj da to može, želi i da će imat puno volje, jer edukacija traje dosta dugo, pa nekom motivacija može ili past ili porast tijekom vremena, a angažman poslije ipak dosta traje vremenski, a može na trenutke biti i dosta intezivan. 

mogu još o svom iskustvu ako nekog zanima, samo nisam sigurna jel to OT

----------


## zhabica

i sad mi se čini da mi je možda komentar promašen jer ne znam mogu li rodine savjetnice nazvat nekog nakon eventualno propuštenog poziva.

----------


## apricot

mi apsolutno čuvamo anonimnost korisnica, tako da ne možemo uzvraćati pozive

----------


## zhabica

aha, ok. onda se ispričavam na komentaru. možeš ga izbrisat ako misliš da će napravit nekakav nesporazum, imala sam najbolju namjeru.

----------


## apricot

ma ne, super nam dođu i iskustva ne-rodinih savjetnica.
svatko od nas ima svoj princip rada; samo ti piši.

----------


## casa

Joj, razumijem ja da će djeca biti veća. U mom konkretnom slučaju to znači da će za godinu i pol moja djeca imati 11, 3 i 2 godine. Možda će biti lakše i mali će biti razumnjiji, ali možda će samo biti rastrčaniji i dvojica u fazi terrible twos. Znam da neki ljudi mogu, da neki misle da mogu, ali eto meni stvarno ne bi bilo ok, moralno i odgovorno, savjetovati nekog uz njih. Predavala sam odraslim ljudima, i iz tog iskustva znam kako se često ono što mi znamo i osjećamo nama podrazumijeva a druga strana to ne zna i ne osjeća. Da bi se kvalitetno radio posao edukacije odraslih, to po meni sos telefon u osnovi jest, treba slušati drugog uistinu, pa slušati sebe, pa slušati kako drugi odgovara. Ono lako je znati nešto o dojenju, kao što je i lako imati problem, teško je telefonom pronaći rješenje koje i mama vidi ka rješenje. Jednom sam zvala sos telefon zbog tandemskog dojenja u bolesti jednog djeteta i savjetnica mi je rekla razne informacije, i pritom je bila uljudna i puna podrške, ali ja sam imala osjećaj da mi je samo rekla informacije, da nije samnom tražila rješenje za moju situaciju.

----------


## Mamita

> Joj, razumijem ja da će djeca biti veća. U mom konkretnom slučaju to znači da će za godinu i pol moja djeca imati 11, 3 i 2 godine. Možda će biti lakše i mali će biti razumnjiji, ali možda će samo biti rastrčaniji i dvojica u fazi terrible twos. Znam da neki ljudi mogu, da neki misle da mogu, ali eto meni stvarno ne bi bilo ok, moralno i odgovorno, savjetovati nekog uz njih. Predavala sam odraslim ljudima, i iz tog iskustva znam kako se često ono što mi znamo i osjećamo nama podrazumijeva a druga strana to ne zna i ne osjeća. Da bi se kvalitetno radio posao edukacije odraslih, to po meni sos telefon u osnovi jest, treba slušati drugog uistinu, pa slušati sebe, pa slušati kako drugi odgovara. Ono lako je znati nešto o dojenju, kao što je i lako imati problem, teško je telefonom pronaći rješenje koje i mama vidi ka rješenje. Jednom sam zvala sos telefon zbog tandemskog dojenja u bolesti jednog djeteta i savjetnica mi je rekla razne informacije, i pritom je bila uljudna i puna podrške, ali ja sam imala osjećaj da mi je samo rekla informacije, da nije samnom tražila rješenje za moju situaciju.


Ja bih se stvarno začudila kad bi od tisuće i tisuće poziva upućenih na telefon svaki od tih poziva završio 100% uspjehom i zadovoljstvom pozivateljice ili pozivatelja.
Sve savjetnice su mame. Ne savjetujemo sve s djecom u krilu. Neke savjetuju dok kuhaju ajvar. Neke u izolaciji.
Nismo savršene iako radimo na tome svakodnevno  :Smile: 
Povratne informacije su nam dobrodošle i primamo ih u svakodnevnom radu. I dobre i one loše. 

Službenu potvrdu da radimo dobro smo dobile nedavno (uskoro na portalu).

----------


## laumi

ja bih samo htjela iznijeti svoje pozitivno iskustvo. kad god sam zvala - a zvala sam često dok mi je beba bila mala (a i preko nekoliko puta kad je već bila starija) - dobila sam ne samo razumijevanje i potporu, nego i konkretna rješenja koja su mi pomogla.
jednom se radilo o prilično velikom problemu, kojeg je savjetnica odmah prepoznala i situacija se popravila u narednih 24 sata.

i nikad neću zaboraviti kako me jedna savjetnica (tako mi je žao što sam zaboravila njezino ime) jednom doslovno spasila od mastitisa. išla sam i kod doktora, uvalili su mi samo antibiotik, ali bez konkretnog savjeta kako da si odmah pomognem (a bilo je već jako, jako bolno). kad sam napravila ono što mi je savjetnica rekla, odmah je nastupilo olakšanje.

u jednom drugom slučaju mastitisa, čak ni antibiotik nije trebao.

hvala vam cure puno, puno! zahvaljujući vama sam dojila 3,5 godine.

i zato sam se odlučila prijaviti za ovu edukaciju; najviše iz želje da i ja mogu nekome pomoći kad se nađe u problemima ili samo pružiti nužnu podršku.

----------


## davorkica

Danima vec dolazim na ovu temu. 
Vise od godinu dana razmisljam kako bi se prijavila za savjetnicu, ali citajuci koje kriterije treba zadovoljiti nekako mislim da necu proc, a tako bi mi bilo zao dobit Rodinu odbijenicu. To bi mi valjda bilo gore od odbijenice za posao  :Smile: !
I upravo dok ovo pisem na radiju Ines Ostrihon poziva na pregled AS! 
Sve su to neki znakovi  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

jos par dana je oglas otvoren, tu smo za vasa pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

mene zanima koliko konkretno je potrebno dnevno/tjedno odvojiti vremena za edukaciju jer iako bi meni nije problem ni višesatno proučavanje literature i sl., moram priznati da moja kćer više voli da mama s njom čita slikovnice i zato me zanima navedeni podatak?  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

teško je to baš reći...
kao da pitaš koliko je potrebno naučiti za neki ispit; kako kome.
ali, rekla bih da je 8 sati tjedno dovoljno.

----------


## tina55

> teško je to baš reći...
> kao da pitaš koliko je potrebno naučiti za neki ispit; kako kome.
> ali, rekla bih da je 8 sati tjedno dovoljno.


to nije puno :Smile:

----------


## apricot

pa recimo da ti jedan tjedan trebaju 4 sata za istraživanje problema i 4 sata za pisanje zadaće.
i onda sljedeći tjedan osam sati diskusije.
ako zadaće idu ritmom "svaki drugi tjedan".

----------


## klara

> jos par dana je oglas otvoren, tu smo za vasa pitanja


Je li natjecaj zakljucen?

Ako nije zanima me moze li se edukacija "zamrznuti" ili usporiti ako ne bih mogla stizati ( obiteljska situacija mi nije bas najbolja trenutno).

Ako je zakljucen kada ce biti sljedeci krug?

----------


## spajalica

juce je bio zadnji dan  :Sad: 

ne znam kad je sljedeca, voditeljice tog projekta ti mogu vise napisati.

----------


## miniminia

Kad sam pročitala nasmijala sam se od srca , jer mi je asocijcija bila na Uncle Sama i http://rrenglishforsecretaries.files...-want-you1.jpg

Inače, mene srce sve više vuče u Rodu  :Smile:  .  pa ja eto i sto počinjem razmišljati o drugoj turi.

----------


## spajalica

pa mozes ti kod nas i prije druge ture  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> Inače, mene srce sve više vuče u Rodu  . pa ja eto i sto počinjem razmišljati o drugoj turi.


ja vjerujem da bi voditeljice edukacije pristale i na prekoračeni rok
napiši što se traži i pošalji asap

klara, isto tako

nažalost, nema usporenog ritma...
možeš povremeno kasniti, ali onda gubiš kontinuitet i moraš stizati 
zamrzavanje se čak i može napraviti (iako generacije idu cca svake dvije godine), ali je upitna relevantnost podataka, tako da se zapravo - kreće ispočetka

----------


## Mamita

Natječaj je zatvoren i sve prijave su obrađene. Svaka prijavljena je dobila obavijest e-mailom.Ukoliko ste poslale prijavu a niste dobile nikakav email molim da mi se javite na adaleta.perkovic@gmail.com

Hvala svima koje su se javile  :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

> pa mozes ti kod nas i prije druge ture


i 
Roda će biti moja  dobra novogodišnja odluka  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li teoretski moguće da među savjetnicama završi netko s kratkim fitiljem tko bi majku koja je došla po savjet oribao da ne želi dojiti?
Kako to kontrolirate i provjeravate?

Odnosno, postoji li još neki SOS telefon za dojenje u Hrvatskoj na kojem ljudi traže savjete, pa je moguće da je netko pomiješao i sada zabunom optužuje Rode?

----------


## Kaae

O cemu ti, zuta? 

(Ja sam iz nekog paralelnog svemira, jel.  :lool:  )

----------


## zutaminuta

Na internetu i izvan njega ljudi vole kenjati po Rodi. Jedna od optužbi je da je savjetnica oribala ženu preko telefona da neće dojiti, ono, jer joj se ne da ili takvo što. Možda sam ovo bolje trebala pitati u temi "majke protiv udruge roda".

----------


## apricot

> Na internetu i izvan njega ljudi vole kenjati po Rodi. Jedna od optužbi je da je savjetnica oribala ženu preko telefona da neće dojiti, ono, jer joj se ne da ili takvo što. Možda sam ovo bolje trebala pitati u temi "majke protiv udruge roda".


Ovo je jako malo vjerojatno.
Ali, ljudi vole krivnju za svoj neuspjeh kanalizirati prema nekome drugome, a kad je dojenje u pitanju, najlakše je na nas jer smo najprepoznatljivije u toj domeni.

Evo, na dojećoj FB grupi Kaae upravo savjetuje mamu s bebom od 9 dana.
Žena ne želi dojiti, teško joj je i savjetnica vodi ablaktaciju.

Bez ikakvih suvišnih pitanja.

Često nam pišu da smo žene sa konjskim živcima.
I jesmo.

----------


## Ginger

u vz rodilistu na izlasku se dobije papiric na kojem je jedan ili vise brojeva, ne sjecam se tocno, na koji se mame mogu obratiti za pomoc u dojenju
nije rodin sos
a pouzdano znam da je na njemu i zena koja jest dojila, davno nekad, i nikad nije prosla ama bas nikakvu edukaciju  :Undecided: 
moguce da tako dobiju i u drugim rodilistima

osobno imam iskustvo s rodinim sos-om i imam samo rijeci hvale

a imam iskustvo i sa onima  koji su nabrijani protiv rode ili iz neznanja ili zbog vlastitog neuspjeha

----------


## emily

na Telefončiću se mogu dobiti savjeti o dojenju
ja ne znam za druge telefone, vjerojatno postoje

da ce neka rodina savjetnica za dojenje zenu koja zove sos liniju naribati, napasti, prozvati, ne zbog toga sto ne zeli dojiti, vec iz bilo kojeg razloga,  - ja bih rekla da nije moguce
edukacija obuhvaca ne samo znanje, vec i komunikacijske vjestine
i nema prolaska na ispitu ako se tu nisi pokazala kao kompetentna

----------

